# Golden Retriever - Passed away young



## csmarino1991 (11 mo ago)

My boy, Brady, was the best thing we could’ve ever asked for. We adopted him from the northwest when he was 12 weeks old. He was always sociable, friendly and loving. With work from home, he was my partner in crime. I always joked that he spent more time with me than any other person over the last two years. This past January, at the age of 2, my boy started to breath heavily and came down with a bad fever. We brought him to the emergency vet where he was placed under treatment and oxygen. We visited our sweet boy everyday hoping for a quick recovery. It was determined that Brady had pneumonia that would require lung surgery. We prayed for a quick recovery and were fortunate for his return home after surgery. Brady underwent a lobectomy that was both risky and challenging.
Unfortunately, Brady only lasted two days at home and passed away quickly from complications at home. The night before he passed he hopped onto my chest as he hasn’t since he was a puppy. I think it was his way of saying goodbye before heading to the Rainbrow Bridge. Brady gave us so much hope during the pandemic and we are so grateful to have had his beautiful soul in our lives. He will be missed greatly and always remain a positive figure for us during the pandemic.


----------



## girlwiththegolden (Dec 6, 2021)

So sorry to hear about the loss of your sweet young boy. Even though he was only around for a short time it sounds like he fulfilled his purpose in your life and left you with lots of great happy memories during this tough pandemic 💕 RIP Brady.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I am so sorry. Losing a 2 years old is just unimaginable. Praying for comfort and peace for you.


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

I'm so sorry to hear about your loss of Brady. It hurts to lose them at any age but at 2 is just so hard. I'm glad you have good memories to help with the pain and maybe he paved the way for another Golden to grace your lives when you're ready.


----------



## Sankari (12 mo ago)

So terribly sorry for the loss of your boy Brady 😢 This is one of the most heartbreaking things I have ever read and I cannot imagine the pain you must be in.


----------



## JP1 (Jan 10, 2022)

That’s a heartbreaker that’s tough to swallow. So sorry for your loss


----------



## Ffcmm (May 4, 2016)

i'm so sorry for you loss ):


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

I'm so very sorry! I can't even wrap my head around losing a 2 year old to a health issue. So devastating and heartbreaking.

Wishing you peace and comfort.


----------



## Rilelen (Jan 11, 2015)

I'm so sorry, that must have been so devastating and scary; two years is so heartbreakingly young. I'm glad he was able to be home with you the last two days at the end. What a good beloved boy <3


----------



## ChocolateVanilla (11 mo ago)

I'm so sorry. =[ <3


----------

